# Something is wrong this year....



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

and I cant figure it out. Bow season starts this coming saturday, we are going to have either a new moon or dang close to it.....a little front is coming in friday.......starting to see a few bucks chasing does.....there is very few mosquitoes at my place.....and I have got more deer, hogs and everything else hitting my feeders like crazy......and starting friday, I am off for 7 days!


Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket to go along with everything else! :shamrock:


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Shaky said:


> and I cant figure it out. Bow season starts this coming saturday, we are going to have either a new moon or dang close to it.....a little front is coming in friday.......starting to see a few bucks chasing does.....there is very few mosquitoes at my place.....and I have got more deer, hogs and everything else hitting my feeders like crazy......and starting friday, I am off for 7 days!
> 
> Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket to go along with everything else! :shamrock:


it's the sign of the times.............better load the freezer .....put it on F for fall


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing.. We'll see how it comes out in a few days!!!


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Should be a great season, good luck.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck Brian, I'm gonna try and go Sun&Mon to my spot in Hardin County. I've got a ton of hogs and a few bucks showing up.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Every year the excitement and anticipation of opening day is something special. I quess that is what keeps us coming back year after year.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Last year was tough, minimal pressure made deer nocturnal, this year is gonna makeup for it!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

The forecast is calling for 55 degrees Saturday morning at our place in Stephens County. I can't remember the last time there was a forcast like this for opening weekend. Might not have to break a sweat walking to the stand this weekend!!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

yea somethings wrong. i'm freaking working this weekend.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

*I've got the answer*

OK, I have the solution that will make things feel right.What you need to do is set your alarm 30 minutes later than you are suposed to saturday morning, so that you are running behind. Then, get about 3 blocks down the road and then, go back to your house to get your bow that you forgot. Now that you are getting on track, the last thing you need to do is find a large ant bed and step in it for 4 to 5 seconds, and let them sting you a bit. Now you are ready for hunting and you feel that all is right. This should make up for the loss of those joyful mosquitos and you will work up a good sweat so that all that nasty cool air that you have to deal with wont seem to matter. LOL Good luck brother, hope you get ol' big.


----------

